# Mini (zebu/brahman) Cattle



## rittert3 (Nov 16, 2009)

Does anybody have experence with them, Price ranges for Cows/Bulls. I have experence with standard cattle of every temperment many times all in one day but have never been around minis much. Wanting a small (Tame) breeding herd of IMZA mini zebu eventually. Also can they be kept with other small stock (mini equine, sheep, goats)?


----------



## chickenzoo (Apr 4, 2010)

rittert3 said:
			
		

> Does anybody have experence with them, Price ranges for Cows/Bulls. I have experence with standard cattle of every temperment many times all in one day but have never been around minis much. Wanting a small (Tame) breeding herd of IMZA mini zebu eventually. Also can they be kept with other small stock (mini equine, sheep, goats)?


I have a zebu bull, and he is fine with all my livestock...... goats, hair sheep, mini horses, horses, emu, llamas, dogs, chickens, ducks, etc...... Best to get a bottle baby if you have a lot of critters or get one that is already grown up with other critters.


----------



## Zebumomma (Jul 28, 2010)

My mini zebu sleeps with my 2 yr old lab. He's very docile.


----------

